# Is there any substitute for Dry White Wine



## sfahad_yunas

Hello,
I have downloaded White Garlic Sauce recipe from the internet. The contents include _*a cup of dry white wine*. _

My question: Is there any non-alcoholic substitute for dry white-wine that I can use to prepare the White Garlic Sauce. Please also tell in how much quantity should I use it.
Thankyou


----------



## luckytrim

i can't promise the results with any specific recipe, but;

substituting equal amounts of white grape juice has worked for me in the past............


----------



## sfahad_yunas

wow,  that sure was a quick reply.
Thanks I will experiment with it today. If anyone else has any other option I would be very grateful to know it


----------



## GB

Well it depends on the reason the wine was used in the recipe in the first place. Sometime wine is used for it's own flavor. In those cases you can sometimes use a substitute. If it is a sweet flavor then white grape juice can work possibly. If it is not a sweet flavor then the juice probably would change the taste too much.

Sometimes wine is used *because* it is alcoholic. Some flavors are water soluble, some are fat soluble, and others are alcohol soluble. What that means is that you will not taste those flavors unless they are combined with either the water, fat, or alcohol. Tomatoes, for instance, have an alcohol soluble flavor that will only come out when the tomatoes are mixed with booze.

If you could post the recipe you are thinking of making them we would better be able to give you suggestions and see what subs, if any, might work for your particular dish.


----------



## Robo410

there are some de alcoholized wines...Fre is one, and they may work ok.  But not for alcohol solubles as stated above.


----------



## Constance

I find chicken broth works fine. The taste won't be the same, but it will be good.


----------



## pdswife

That's what I use too Constance...
and in one recipe I use apple juice.


----------



## ronjohn55

Probably the best I can think of from a flavor standpoint would be a mix of white grape juice, vinegar, and water. That will get you both the fruit flavor from the grapes, and the acidity, but no alcohol. Granted, it still won't be quite the same, and mixing all that up may be more trouble than it's worth. 

John


----------



## ironchef

I agree with the chicken broth, IF the alcohol is not needed in the recipe. Chicken broth or stock will change the flavor of the recipe as well, but in a much more appetizing way than white grape juice will.


----------



## auntdot

I know this will not help here, but we often use cider, yes with alcohol, in many dishes, it gives it a loverly flovor.

But we have found delightful carbonated cider, alcohol free, that is delicious. Only trouble it is sweet, so no substitute here.

But you might want to keep it in mind.

As far as the 'dry' stuff, think you have gotten great advice. 

Have never tried the de-alcoholized wine however, and do not know how they taste.


----------



## ronjohn55

auntdot said:
			
		

> I know this will not help here, but we often use cider, yes with alcohol, in many dishes, it gives it a loverly flovor.
> 
> But we have found delightful carbonated cider, alcohol free, that is delicious. Only trouble it is sweet, so no substitute here.
> 
> But you might want to keep it in mind.
> 
> As far as the 'dry' stuff, think you have gotten great advice.
> 
> Have never tried the de-alcoholized wine however, and do not know how they taste.


 
The 'alcohol free' or dealcoholized wines that I've had, including the Fre, have all still tasted somewhat sweet to me. The other catch with them though, is just like N/A beer, they STILL have some alcohol in them, so if you're looking to avoid ALL alcohol, you need to steer away from those, too. (I think they contain something like 0.5% ABV, by law. So there isn't much, but it's still there)

John


----------

